# rStone HELP



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

I just purchased rStone online and have no idea how to activate it. The activation screen is asking for a system ID (no idea where to find that). I have also seen some simular post and people have said something about macros (?) It did take me to a webpage MacroMonster.com.
HELP


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

RStone IS a macro. You need to get the activation code from the author...I believe information on how to do that is in a PDF on the same site from where you downloaded rStone.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

YOu can also send a email to jeff and the others from rstones they will help you in a jiffy.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Rhinestones.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

There is also a helpful post here on the forums..I can't get to the post but Jeff was very active on it and he is also a member of the forums.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t99968.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t150843.html


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Since I am new too, and wondered if I would have the same question, I went on a hunt for the answer. This seems to be it:

"Choose a system carefully, since this locks to a system permanently, and is never transferable to another other system.

Final install keys are only created when you follow the instructions and send us your code found in the macro. Allow 1-48 hours after you've done that.

NOTE: This macro will only run on one machine. This means if you buy the macro now, and want to run it on a brand new machine or a different machine after receiving your first activation code, you must buy it again. Think carefully about which system you want to run it on before sending us your system code. Activation data is based primarily on serial number of your system's logical Hard Drive "C:\". Any manipulation with this disk (Formatting, or physical replacement) will lead to lost activation, requiring you to make a new purchase."


----------



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, that is a BIG drawback to rStones. Locking to the system permanently....no matter what and having to repurchase even in the case of hard drive failure or similar unpredictable computer snafus.

I would think long and hard whether this is a good spend. I have waited until I purchase my new laptop to install the rStone program in it. Hopefully that will avoid having to re-purchase because of a computer upgrade. I'm praying no problems arise.

Sue2




bek416 said:


> Since I am new too, and wondered if I would have the same question, I went on a hunt for the answer. This seems to be it:
> 
> "Choose a system carefully, since this locks to a system permanently, and is never transferable to another other system.
> 
> ...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Sue2 said:


> Yes, that is a BIG drawback to rStones. Locking to the system permanently....no matter what and having to repurchase even in the case of hard drive failure or similar unpredictable computer snafus.


Please remember that this Macro is $50 and compared to the many other rhinestone software programs out there costing upwards of 1,000's of dollars. 

There is also rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite that has four installations $149.95.


----------

